# Jacquard on KH260 bulky?



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

Can a Brother KH260 and KR260 ribber do jacquard knitting? If so, how?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, you will need a KRC900 and a card punched for double jacquard. Here's a sample of a couple swatches I knit, the argyle on a 270 and the heart chevron pattern on the 260;

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68215-1.html

scroll down to the bottom of the page to see the other pattern. You can find multiple dj patterns in the back section of the brother stitch pattern volumes...


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

KateWood said:


> Yes, you will need a KRC900 and a card punched for double jacquard. Here's a sample of a couple swatches I knit, the argyle on a 270 and the heart chevron pattern on the 260;
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68215-1.html
> 
> scroll down to the bottom of the page to see the other pattern. You can find multiple dj patterns in the back section of the brother stitch pattern volumes...


Nice work! I wish I know how to do it. Where can I find the instructions on how to do it? I have been checking the manual but didn't find any.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

msaltmyer said:


> Nice work! I wish I know how to do it. Where can I find the instructions on how to do it? I have been checking the manual but didn't find any.


Ribber manual should show you how to punch a card for dj as it is different for ribber punch cards


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

The instructions would be found in the KRC manuals here;

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/MoreBrotherManuals.php


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

My ribber manual didn't mention anything about double jacquard. I did check Kate's link and it showed how to convert the fair isle punch card pattern to a double jacquard pattern. Thank you. :lol:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

msaltmyer said:


> My ribber manual didn't mention anything about double jacquard. I did check Kate's link and it showed how to convert the fair isle punch card pattern to a double jacquard pattern. Thank you. :lol:


The KR260s manual does not have color rib instructions in it. In the KRC900s manual, the directions for how to knit color rib patterns begin on page 11.


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

KateWood said:


> The KR260s manual does not have color rib instructions in it. In the KRC900s manual, the directions for how to knit color rib patterns begin on page 11.


Hi. Yes, I saw it now. I will be printing this and give it a try. I'll see if I can do it without the colour changer first. Thank you for your help.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

The CC positions the yarn so that the strands cross on the edge of the knit, prevents the yarn from falling off the needles. The small notch under both edges of the needle bed used for the yarn to be secured during two color slip/tuck knitting should be all that is needed for 2 color DJ. Let us know how you are doing with it...


----------



## dogyear (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi Kate,

I finally had time to work on the KRC900 today. Stripes - no problem. I tried punchcard 46, and followed the directions on p.11-12 of the manual. The needles select, according to the punchcard, but still only knit stripes. The work falls off after about 8 rows. Should I not push both part buttons in, or....?

I'm using the KRC900 with my KH260 and KR260. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

(I attached a screen shot of p. 12)


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

msaltmyer said:


> Can a Brother KH260 and KR260 ribber do jacquard knitting? If so, how?


Do you belong to the machine knitter's club that meets in Seattle? I've known two members, Sara Etchinson and April Mills for a long time. They are both excellent teachers. April, who lives in Lynnwood, is a Silver Reed dealer. She can give you more information about the club if you don't already belong. April's website is www.aprilmills.com


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I will probably be repeating some of what others have said here but, first you need to use a DJ card or a Fair-Isle card that has been converted for DJ.
There is 5 different types/ways of doing DJ. For all but one of them you need to do a cast on in full needle rib with the two end needles on the main bed. The ribber bed needles must be an even number, both end needles on this bed should be on the solid red line on the needle tape. 
With the card locked, main yarn threaded and KC button on, take the carriage from left to right to read the first row of the card. Unlock the card, set the main carriage to slip (both part buttons pushed in) and for striped backing leave the ribber carriage as it is. Do one row right to left and change the color of the yarn for the next row.
You will be pass the carriage twice along the bed to knit one row (one pass for the main yarn, one pass for the second color yarn) to get the one row of the pattern.
You need to use a lot finer yarn than you would do for normal Fair-Isle.
You also need a tight tension on the tension mast and plenty of weight on the knitting.
I am doing a demo at a local knitting club this coming Thursday. I have just completed 5 different samples of DJ (using the same stitch pattern and yarn for them all) so that each technique is shown. I will be printing some info sheets for handouts and if you and others are interested in seeing one I will post it on here.


----------



## dogyear (Nov 17, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> You will be pass the carriage twice along the bed to knit one row (one pass for the main yarn, one pass for the second color yarn) to get the one row of the pattern.


Thank you for this information.

Does "one pass" mean moving the carriages in one direction, such as left to right, or left to right and back, right to left? If it means only one direction, such as left to right, then I'm thinking... I'd be stuck at the right end without my second color...

You mentioned a handout, I'm definitely interested in a copy.

Also, does anyone know what "1/1 needle selection system" is?

I hope I can get my KH260/KR260/KRC900 set up to work today!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I will probably be repeating some of what others have said here but, first you need to use a DJ card or a Fair-Isle card that has been converted for DJ.
> There is 5 different types/ways of doing DJ. For all but one of them you need to do a cast on in full needle rib with the two end needles on the main bed. The ribber bed needles must be an even number, both end needles on this bed should be on the solid red line on the needle tape.
> With the card locked, main yarn threaded and KC button on, take the carriage from left to right to read the first row of the card. Unlock the card, set the main carriage to slip (both part buttons pushed in) and for striped backing leave the ribber carriage as it is. Do one row right to left and change the color of the yarn for the next row.
> You will be pass the carriage twice along the bed to knit one row (one pass for the main yarn, one pass for the second color yarn) to get the one row of the pattern.
> ...


Sue, I would love access to that handout!!! I wish I could come to your group...but a tad far.  Ann


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

Susieknitter, I would be interested in the handout. I just purchased a 260 and will be using it as soon as I get the carriage back that was damaged in transit.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

dogyear said:


> Also, does anyone know what "1/1 needle selection system" is?


On the KR850 standard gauge ribber, there is a "lili" button, which selects every other needle to knit. That makes what looks as a birdseye background, and the fabric is less bulky. Since the color changer is for both the standard and bulky machines, that must be what ""1/1 needle selection system" is referring to.

I think only the KR850 has lili buttons. That would have been useful on the bulky ribbers.


----------



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

I would be very interested in the handout as well - thankyou Susieknitter for offering to post it. Jill

Patforster]Susieknitter, I would be interested in the handout. I just purchased a 260 and will be using it as soon as I get the carriage back that was damaged in transit.[/quote]


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

I need a color changer for dj?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Well one will sure make the process simple. I never knit DJ without one.


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

I didn't realize this...I'll have to wait too learn then...I think...


----------



## sdBev (Jan 23, 2018)

jude3602 said:


> I didn't realize this...I'll have to wait too learn then...I think...


Lets put it this way, you wont regret having the color changer but if you don't use a changer you will get tired of manually switching yarns in the feeder ( and wish that you did have one.)


----------

